

Birds of a Feather sessions post Startup School on Sunday at Stanford - ajju
http://startupschool2010.pbworks.com/

======
ajju
11 a.m. at the Old Union. We'll grab conference rooms as needed. The plan is
to get lunch and brown bag it. Alternatively we can all go out together
afterwards.

